# 33" tires on stock 16" nismo rims



## motofloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

Has anyone had any problems mounting 285/75-16 tires on the nismo wheels? i read in another post that bf-goodrich does not recomend installing these on the 7" wide rims. I was looking at some dunlop radial mud rovers on my truck, but didn't want to risk any problems.

thanks


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

do a search on The Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels for the tires you want. they have a listing of what width is reccomended by the tire maker.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

7" rims are the min. for the 285-75's. are you planing to go off road or do you just want a bigger tire?


----------



## motofloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

not much off road, but a little bit.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

what kind of off roading though? i have the dunlops on my jeep but i wouldnt want to DD the thing. the tires are a little on the loud side. i would look into a good AT like a geolander or yokohama also makes the geolander mt plus that is kind of a hi bread. an at may be better because of wear and road manors.


----------



## motofloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

most of the off roading will be done on trails. i live on maryland and will be doing some light off roading in western maryland and some in pennsylvania. just looking for something that will get some decent mileage for the most part at a lower cost. i really wanted to go with the bf goodrich, but since the minimum for the 295/75 is a 7.5" rim, i'll be looking for different choices.


----------



## motofloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

i really mean 285/75-16 on that last post.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

For the best road handling the tread width of the tire should be approximately the same width of the rim. If you have a 10.5 - 33 - 16 tire, then the combination would work best if the rim was 10.5 inches wide. With a 10.5 inch wide tire and a 7 inch wide rim, the rim tends to "float" between the edges of the tires. This makes your vehicle handle like crap on uneven roads or if crosswinds are blowing. Look at performance tires for the track, if an Mazda RX-7 has an 8 inch wide tire, they will be running 8 inch rims. They will also be running very low profile tires because it helps prevent lateral shift in tire and rim position running in and out of corners. That converts to better handling. Performance wise that is a proven fact. With that tall of a tire used on 7 inch rims, the road manners would be horrible even if aired up to the max rating of the tire. If you go with the 285 - 75 tires, make it handle good and spend money on a set of rims equal to the tire width. You will really appreciate it down the road.


----------



## motofloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

gotcha littlefish. it really sucks , i just put the 2" lift on my truck and have the cash for the tires, but not for the rims & tires. i'll probably just hold out and get them both at the same time.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

thats not entirely true. the factory tires are wider than the rims. that is the case with every car, truck, and suv i have ever owned. have you tried finding a standard size instead of the metric size? more than likely if you go bigger than a 31-32" tire your gonna have to go with a bigger rim.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

I've read in off roading magazines that your section width (usually a little wider than the tread width) should not be more than 4" wider than the wheel width. That said, sites like TireRack.com have the manufacturer's recommended wheel width range.

As far as tire pressure, I usually go a few pounds less than the MAX pressure listed on the tire. It's a bit rougher ride, but should result in less sidewall flex and better MPG. The recommended pressure listed on the vehicle itself (usually in the door jamb) is usually pretty low; I'm assuming that's to allow for a smoother ride. Plus, my stock tires had a 44 MAX psi rating. I've forgotten what the door jamb says, but I would think it would be related to that 44 psi MAX versus the 35 psi MAX on my replacement tires. So, that's another reason I would think it'd be good to stick with the pressure listed on the tire.

I'd think you could find some good advice for trail tire pressure in the 4x4 section. I thought you typically ran normal tire pressure off road unless you were in the rocks or the sand (in which case I believe you need to "air down").


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

the factory reccomends 35psi but when i got my frontier all 4 were at 44psi. you are correct about airing down on rocks and in sand. the only way i dont air down in sand is if it is really hard pack sand. everything else or somewhere i have never been gets aired down.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

One advantage to higher air pressure is a cooler running tire. The tire flexes less. One disadvantage is a rougher ride. Same answer, the tire flexes less. One advantage to higher pressure is slightly crisper handling. One disadvantage is less miles per gallon fuel milage. Your personal level of satisfaction is the deciding factor. I have always believed the door labels were for a better overall ride and not for tire durability or crisp handling. Just my opinion.


----------



## motofloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

How far above the recomended tire pressure can you go before it starts to eat away on the middle of your tires. I know it will change from tire to tire, but just a general estimate. How would higher pressure give you less mpg? I thought if you increase the pressure, you will be decreasing the contact patch of the tire.


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

*Tire Pressure - wearing middle of the tires*

Look at the dynamics of what you have - If tire pressure was the major cause of wearing the center of the tread, all the 285-45-16 would be bald around the middle. I believe they recommend what 50 PSI for that kind of tire? 

The cords used to wrap todays tires stretch very little and prevent 95 percent of the wear in the middle of the tire on a straight road. The major contributor to wear is the corners and rims that are narrower than the tread surface of the tire. As a rim "shifts" from side to side on a tire when it goes into a corner, there is a little lift of the inside contact area of the tire from the pavement and the tire tries to "roll around" the rim. If the beads did not seat good and tire pressure not sufficient, the outside of the tire would slide toward the middle of the rim and you would have a flat. If you are running a light load and the tire width is approx the same width as the rim, I would drop the pressure to the door label and watch for any wear. If it wears the outside edges, I would add 2 pounds until they seem to wear somewhat evenly. This pressure will change depending if you are carrying sand or a case of beer in the back. Lots of luck on finding the magic pressure - sufficient


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

motofloyd said:


> How far above the recomended tire pressure can you go before it starts to eat away on the middle of your tires. I know it will change from tire to tire, but just a general estimate. How would higher pressure give you less mpg? I thought if you increase the pressure, you will be decreasing the contact patch of the tire.


Personally, I wouldn't (and don't) run above the "MAX tire pressure" listed on the tire. If you want a smaller contact patch, get a narrower or smaller diameter tire. I seem to remember a snippet on a car show or two showing a driver marking the tire where the sidewall and the tread meet with chalk and running through some turns. They changed tire pressure until the chalk wore off of the tread but not any of the sidewall. I've never tried it, but it sounds like an interesting method. Of course, I still wouldn't exceed the MAX pressure listed on the tire and I proably wouldn't go below the recommended pressure on the truck's tire placard (unless off-roading and willing to risk popping a bead). My $0.02


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> I seem to remember a snippet on a car show or two showing a driver marking the tire where the sidewall and the tread meet with chalk and running through some turns. They changed tire pressure until the chalk wore off of the tread but not any of the sidewall. I've never tried it, but it sounds like an interesting method.


This is the standard practice for autocross racing. When the chalk wears off the tread but not off the shoulder of the tire then you know the pressure is right. We do this because the "best" tire pressure is almost always different from front to back (front is usually a few pounds higher) and can sometimes be different from side to side (sometimes a racecourse has more left-handers than right for example). Temperature changes have a profound effect on tire pressure so on a really hot sunny day you might have to adjust tire pressures between/after every run.

In general (your results may vary):
-- The front tire pressure should/will be higher than the rear. For RWD cars/trucks the front-to-back difference should only be 4-6 psi or so. For FWD cars, since they are front heavy, the fronts might wind up as high as 10-12 psi higher than the rears.
-- Side to side?? Set them the same unless your chalk marks tell you otherwise. On the family daily driver I wouldn't even worry about it. Even racing it doesn't happen very often.
-- You can exceed the Max Tire Pressure on the sidewall for a little while without any adverse effects but be careful and I wouldn't do it for any length of time. (I've done it for racing but then dropped it back before I drove home.) Like anything, the tire manufacturers set those numbers a little low for the CYA factor -- there's always a factor of safety built into even the MAX number.

I do this on all my vehicles, even the ones I don't race. My truck pressures right now are 39 psi in the front and 35 psi in the rear with the stock Rugged Trail TAs. My wife's Honda has the fronts higher as well. Try it, you'll like it!!   Your vehicles will handle better and the front tires won't wear out quicker than the rears. 

The reason the factory says to keep the same all-around is because you have to play with it some to figure out what works best, and THEN you have to keep up with. Most drivers are lucky just to keep air in the tires without going to a lot of extra effort.

==========

For my two cents on the wheel width vs. tire width debate: It's best to measure the tire in its relaxed state before it's mounted on a wheel. Whatever the unmounted bead-to-bead distance is then it's best to get a wheel that is as close to that as possible. In general, the rule-of-thumb is to get the wheel width the same as the width across the TREAD, not the section width because the sidewall bulge is included in that measurement.

Disclaimer: Most of my automotive experience is with little cars. This is the first big, off-road, type truck I've ever had so I don't really know the vagaries of off-road tires and equipment. Still the theory should hold true -- most of our trucks are on-road more than off. Sorry for the long, windy discourse, but this is finally a topic that I know something about!!


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm running 185/75/16 Durango M/Ts on stock nismo wheels w/ the Calmini spacer lift.


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

donahue57 said:


> I'm running 185/75/16 Durango M/Ts on stock nismo wheels w/ the Calmini spacer lift.


 Sorry I meant 285/75/16


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Curious, was there a need to remove the front mud guard? Like the lift?


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

the tire just barely rubbed the mud gaurd when the suspension compresses while turning. With a little trimming I could put it back on.


----------



## frank petracek (May 31, 2006)

*285-75-16 inch michilen a/s tires .*

I have 285/75/16inch michilen tires on nismo wheels best ride i have ever had no problems. PRG uppercontrol arm radfloshocks 3inch lift deaver springs, the ride is amazing.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

frank petracek said:


> I have 285/75/16inch michilen tires on nismo wheels best ride i have ever had no problems. PRG uppercontrol arm radfloshocks 3inch lift deaver springs, the ride is amazing.



Hey frank, how about some pics? This is the same setup I am thinking about except, i am thinking pro comp mudders


----------



## frank petracek (May 31, 2006)

I will take pictures this weekend, i also have the upgraded bilstien 5100s work great.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

frank petracek said:


> I will take pictures this weekend, i also have the upgraded bilstien 5100s work great.


cool can't wait to see them!


----------



## frank petracek (May 31, 2006)

*lifted nismo*



frank petracek said:


> I will take pictures this weekend, i also have the upgraded bilstien 5100s work great.










[email protected]


----------



## frank petracek (May 31, 2006)

http://frank petracek


----------



## frank petracek (May 31, 2006)

I am having trouble sending pictures,sorry.


----------



## frank petracek (May 31, 2006)

*lifted nismo*

[URL="http://www.nissanforums.com"][email protected][/URL]


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

frank petracek said:


> I am having trouble sending pictures,sorry.


still can't see the pics how about just emailing them to me?


----------



## mcshin (Jul 26, 2006)

so whats the verdict? Yes stock nismo wheels can take the 33s? 
I have some 255/85/16's off of another rig I want to install.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

i am going with that size also some bfg mudders


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

honestly, the width of the stock tires on my NISMO (265/75/r16) are only 1/4 of an inch wider than 255/85/r16s so they should work just fine.


----------



## mcshin (Jul 26, 2006)

okay. here I go. Pictures to come.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

very cool !!


----------



## mcshin (Jul 26, 2006)

*255/85/16 = 33s on my nismo!!!*

They fit. On the front both mudflaps are gone. Rubbing? No. 
However, I can see that they might rub when fully articulated in a 'half' turn , but you shouldnt be spinning them like that anyway. They might rub on the soft inner fender. Left to right, no rubbing on suspension parts.







[/IMG]


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

very nice do you have any lift on it or is it stock?


----------



## mcshin (Jul 26, 2006)

mudyfronty05 said:


> very nice do you have any lift on it or is it stock?


hey mudfronty. I do have a lift. I have a spring lift in the front and the longer shackles in the rear. I ll get some betters pics this weekend.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

great can't wait to see them


----------



## mcshin (Jul 26, 2006)

*my fronty on 33's*


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

That is very nice! awsome truck! picture your truck only electric blue and that is what I am planning to do with mine. I am going to use the 3in coilover kit from prg products w\new rear springs.


----------

